# whats the best way to add extra heat



## Anthony (May 11, 2010)

i need to add extra heat to my tank... my basking spot is not getting hot enough which doesnt make sense to me it use to reach almost 100 degrees... i have the zoo med 100 watt powersun.... im ordering 2 more since this one is almost 6 months old however i have a new one that burnt out right away and im sending this in for a new one.... my question is i never used anything extra for heat but now i need too so can anyone explain to me how they work and how much more they can raise the temperture? if my basking spot is 85 and i wana bring it to 100 can one of these bulbs accomplish this? also can i leave them on 24 hrs a day for extra heat ?


----------



## lilgonz (May 11, 2010)

Few questions, How far from the basking area are the light?? Have you moved the enclosure or changed the environment around the enclosure? As for leaving the lights on 24 hrs a day, that would not be a good idea, there needs to be a night/day time for natural climate changes and to not stress out your Gu.


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2010)

no i meant can i leave the heat bulb on all the time so at night the tank has a warmer side instead of being just room temp all night.... i have not changed anything i think there ruffly 12 inches from light the basking spot i mean.... i checked temp last night it was only 85 but last time i checked it was much higher... i think the bulb is shot but im ordering 2 more on thursday


----------



## reptastic (May 11, 2010)

Depending on the temperature of the room, i would go up to 150 watts, it would increase the basking temps.


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2010)

i just bought a heat and light bulb and the basking spot is already at 90 and i predict will reach 100 or so .... i think im good to go... my red immediately woke up and is basking


----------



## lilgonz (May 11, 2010)

Sorry I did not understand what you were asking.. Glad to hear that you have corrected the issue. would like to see pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Jason (May 11, 2010)

If you want added heat at night get a CHE (ceramic heat emitter) Plenty of heat with 0 light, and they last forever!


----------



## themedic (Jun 14, 2010)

Get a 150w.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 14, 2010)

What are you measuring your temps with? I use 100W PowerSuns with our hatchlings at 12" and I get 105-110 degrees using a TempGun to measure. That's as close as you want the PowerSun to get to the Tegu otherwise you risk UVB overexposure. I bought a SolarMeter last month and will get a new PowerSun in a few months and will measure the UVB output at 12". The problem of just using a MVB is if the animal needs heat he will get UVB, if he needs UVB he will get heat. They can't chose one or the other. 

With our adult Tegu's I use 48" ReptiSun 10 tubes with 45W halogen bulbs, for basking, at about 8" away (fully guarded). Halogen bulbs put out about twice as much heat as incandescent bulbs (including MVB's). I'm using a dimmer with the halogens now to reduce the heat further since the room temp is 10-15 degrees higher than in the winter. Don't forget to take into account the thickness of the Tegu when measuring temps, especially when the bulb is closer than 12".

DON'T get a 160W PowerSun and use it at 12", the Tegu will definitely get UVB overexposure. I think the recommended minimum distance for a 160W PowerSun is 18".


----------

